
Ask HN: What are the consequences if you don't put your phone into flight mode? - jamiegreen
Do consequences&#x2F;dangers exist (If any), or does the pilot just hear that annoying &quot;da da da&quot; noise in his&#x2F;her headphones?
======
randomerr
With the current digital phones there is almost no chance of the phones
interfering with the airplane's operations. When phones were analog their
frequencies did live in some of same ranges as the plane's equipment.

Analog phone used lower frequencies to cover longer ranges. Back then we had
of fewer towers so you had to use lower frequencies. The lower the frequency
the more ground you can cover, the better reliability. Airplanes used the
similar frequencies for all the same reasons.

Now both planes and phones use better equipment with better FCC oversight on
was frequencies and transmission type each uses. Airplanes rely more on
satellite communication then terrestrial towers which further helps to prevent
radio communication collision.

------
hguhghuff
The moment you take your phone off flight mode, the plane will nose dive
steeply until all meet their doom.

Unless of course you put flight mode back on again.

------
gaspoweredcat
very very little, while they make out that its all scary there is no way that
theyd ever let something off the ground that could be brought down by a few
rouge radio waves. id wager that on most any flight youve been on there were
one or two people who didnt turn their airplane mode on

~~~
Max_Mustermann
_rouge_

Small nitpick: you probably mean _rogue_, rouge alludes to red (powder).

------
onion2k
People can call you, and that's just awful.

